# Huge Leakage



## charlalou (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and am hoping I'm in the right place. I have a 55 gal freshwater tank and a Magnum350 canister filter. After a power outage last week, my filter siphoned out around 23 gal of water which went to the apt below. The power went out again yesterday and lost some more water. I've unplugged the filter but have two airstones going. Maintenance says they'll have to pull the carpet up to dry the floor which means I'll have to move my tank. I suppose I'll call the local fish store to see if I can deposit them there, which makes me sad but I know they'll die if I don't. Is there a filter that won't siphon when there is a power outage? Someone suggested placing the filter higher than the tank..? Obviously my filter is leaking, I don't know if I need a new part or what. A few months ago my roommate replaced the gaskets bc I had a leak. (...sigh) This is really depressing-I so enjoy my tank. Any suggestions? This whole event makes me sick.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I've never heard of a filter syphoning the water out during a power outage. If it were me - I would buy a new filter. A power outage shouldn't cause your filter to drain your tank. At least I've never experienced that.


----------



## charlalou (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you for your response. It's funny bc I spoke w someone at Marineland who told me that the filter siphons water out during an outage. Right now I can't afford a new filter. I've taken my fish to the local fish store and am breaking down the aquarium so the floor can be dried out under the carpet. It breaks my heart, I love having fish.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, that is news to me and it seems a very bad design flaw. I've used Marineland C360's during a power outage and mine never syphoned water.

I wish you luck in getting this straightened out.

If you decided to set the tank back up check out the AquaClear filters - they are HOB type but awesome filters.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The canister leaked due to ;
1.a bad gasket(I know you said it was replaced).
2. improper closure of the canister lid itself.
3.gasket moving(misaligning) with how it is supposed to seal(I go through this with my pool filter!)
4.a crack in the body or lid of the canister filter itself.
I really can't think of any other reasons(there are probly a couple others?),but I will say I AM NOT THE CANISTER GUY!I own 3 and use 0(none)!
^^^^^1^^^^^ with Lorie on the aquaclear 110!
HOB's are way easier to use and safer!There may be alot of aurgument about "best filter{canister vs. HOB}, but what I jaust said can NOT be argued.
5. some issue with the hoses(I'm still sure there are others).
From those who like to argue I'd like to here how many different ways an HOB could drain out almost half the water!(23 out of 55g! no HB could even draw more than 8-10g out of a 55!).Ask how I know?It is when my 110 loses suction(shut off) while I change 50% on my 55g GBR juvi tank!).
Eventually replace your filter,since it doesn't leak when running(noticeably)it would seem to be a micro crack or seal failure that will not be easy to find.
When possible take the easy way about things if you want good results.Things usaully turn out better when they are easy(unless you are well versed in the issue).


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Your filter should be completely sealed and should not leak whether the power is on or off. Could you see where the water is leaking from? I would think it would either be a bad seal/connection at the hose or main canister seal. I've owned canister filters for over 30 years and have never had one leak. Since you live in an apartment maybe you should do as Tom suggests and purchase a HOB filter, there is no way they can siphon water out.


----------



## charlalou (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the responses. I've gone ahead and given my fish to the store, now I have to remove the rest of the water and the tank and stand themselves. Yes, there is some kind of leak must~have started when we replaced the gaskets. I agree that it would be difficult to find! I know the filter I have is a good one but it is nine years old and I've used it for four. I think I'm going to look into a different type of filter. I have a lot of research to do~I'm definitely a novice in that area. I won't be getting it for a while because of funds, but does anyone have suggestions for anything other than a canister filter? It's a 55 gallon tank. Thank you for much for your willingness to pass along your advice.  and, hey, this has been a total drag getting rid of my tank!! I'll have another one but....it's lonely without it!


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Its been a long time since I have owned a HOB but Aquaclear 70 should be a good one. Aquaclear is the brand that I see recommended the most.


----------



## charlalou (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry I'm not familiar with HOB...what do the letters stand for?


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hang of the back. Some store refer to them as power filters.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I am running an AquaClear 110 on my 55 gallon turtle tank and it keeps up beautifully and turtles are very messy critters. I have two AC110's on my 75 gallon gold fish tank - it does an awesome job.

You get a brand new AC110 for $100.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Kensfish has good prices when the time comes.Aquaclear(AC) are very good hang on the back filters.
Aquaclear 110 Power Filter


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I just shake my head at the OP's 1st post......

There is absolutely no canister filter that I know of that would leak 1 drop of water if the power is lost under normal circumstances. 
They are a sealed system except for the supply and return which are in the tank!

Problem is someone will read this 1st post that doesn't know any better and think canister filters are junk because of this potential issue. 
This is not the case.
I've used different canister filters for 20+ years with not so much as a drop leaking. 

Not arguing, just offering a different point of view....
Most HOB filters have a greater potential for dumping water on the floor than canisters would IMHO.......this is due to plugging mechanical filter pads and not a big enough bypass so they over flow the top. 
I've seen it happen many times on many tanks with many different brands.......it may not dump out 1/2 the tank volume, but several gallons is bad enough on any floor. 
HOB's also "seem" more prone to not starting after a power failure in my experience. 

Find the root cause of the issue which as mentioned it probably a gasket then get a new kit to repair it. 
This should be easy to figure out......setup the filter in a laundry area and pull the plug and watch what happens. Track it down and troubleshoot. 
Since you just messed with the gaskets this obviously is the place to start. 
Minimal $$ outlay to fix this issue more than likely.

Any filter requires periodic maintenance.....
Checking all hoses for age/cracks, lubing or replacing gaskets, checking lid and mating surfaces for any issues, cleaning all parts including impeller, and checking/lubing valves. Not to mention normal media cleaning, etc. 

btw - 
As a safety precaution........I have both my FX6 canister and my UV sterilizer in a rubbermaid tub with a water sensor in each......if they ever leaked more than a few drops I'd know about it pronto.


----------



## charlalou (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips, everybody. It's certainly possible that there is a problem with the canister filter that can be remedied. I'll try the suggestions. Thanks again!


----------

